# Learn about the International Tarpon Conservation Association



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Learn about ITCA's unique philosophy toward conservation and its ongoing research projects, collaborations and efforts in Texas and around the Gulf, the Atlantic and Caribbean.


----------



## Rufneck (Jul 21, 2016)

Scott,
Is there any migration patterns that you can share with us based your satellite tagging efforts.


Also, what kind of camera did you have on Migration that filmed the spread? It was the best quality video camera image that I have seen. 


Thanks for all your efforts


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Rufneck said:


> Scott,
> Is there any migration patterns that you can share with us based your satellite tagging ......
> 
> Thanks for all your efforts


Check out his video around the 2:10 mark


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

Rufneck said:


> Scott,
> Is there any migration patterns that you can share with us based your satellite tagging efforts.
> 
> Also, what kind of camera did you have on Migration that filmed the spread? It was the best quality video camera image that I have seen.
> ...


See the website www.itarpon.org for migratory mapping.

Also, the cameras are all Drift Innovation cameras - Drift HD-Ghost S. Way better than a GoPro.


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Just signed up


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

rvd2 said:


> Just signed up


Awesome !!!


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Scott A said:


> Awesome !!![/QUOTE
> 
> I'm encouraging all you Tarpon chasers/dreamers to join ITCA, they have already done great work for our sport in a very short time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scott A (Jun 21, 2016)

rvd2 said:


> Scott A said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome !!![/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rvd2 (Dec 3, 2016)

Scott A said:


> rvd2 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, I'll tell my assistant to not use the firm mailing label next time.
> ...


----------

